# Ok, here's a K2 forum...



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

...if anyone's interested.

Anyway, I have a K2 Enemy (cyclocross) that I bought last summer and I'm quite pleased with it. Good bike, good price.


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Sweet, I gotta K2 Mod 6.0, full Dura-Ace 7800, American Classic wheels. And I love it, Super light, stiff enough for me, fits me perfect, and I got a great deal on it. I'm all about the deals.


----------



## fatburg (Jul 13, 2009)

Revive an old thread for my first. Picked up a K2 mainframe 5.0 a couple weeks off of CL for a steal. Full CF frame, 105 components. This is my first road bike and first time back in the saddle for a long time, after a couple hundreds miles....wow, what fun. And this coming from a motorcycle guy.


----------



## mwheaties (Aug 11, 2007)

fatburg said:


> Revive an old thread for my first. Picked up a K2 mainframe 5.0 a couple weeks off of CL for a steal. Full CF frame, 105 components. This is my first road bike and first time back in the saddle for a long time, after a couple hundreds miles....wow, what fun. And this coming from a motorcycle guy.


This wasn't by chance in the Kansas City area? 

I also picked up a K2 MF 5.0 from an ad I saw on KC CL. Same bike, components as you stated. 

Lucky for me my son was doing an internship there this summer and picked it up after testing it out. Told me that if I didn't buy it at that price I was crazy and he would buy it and use as a backup roadbike to his custom Coppi that he rides.

Just did my first centruy ride this past weekend and the bike performed great! 

Wish I could say the same for me! 

Shoulda used that Chamios butter! :mad2:


----------



## fatburg (Jul 13, 2009)

mwheaties said:


> This wasn't by chance in the Kansas City area?
> 
> I also picked up a K2 MF 5.0 from an ad I saw on KC CL. Same bike, components as you stated.
> 
> ...


yes sir, that would be the one. I'm really happy with the bike. And I agree, it performs much better then I do!!! I was very glad to get into that buy.


----------



## mwheaties (Aug 11, 2007)

fatburg said:


> yes sir, that would be the one. I'm really happy with the bike. And I agree, it performs much better then I do!!! I was very glad to get into that buy.


I thought so. Yes, I was very happy to find that one as well. Just lucky really. 

During the century ride this weekend, a number of riders would ask me about it; when did I get it, where did I get it, how much did it cost.....

When I told him they usually responded; "what the *#*[email protected] you kidding me?"


----------



## fatburg (Jul 13, 2009)

mwheaties said:


> I thought so. Yes, I was very happy to find that one as well. Just lucky really.
> 
> During the century ride this weekend, a number of riders would ask me about it; when did I get it, where did I get it, how much did it cost.....
> 
> When I told him they usually responded; "what the *#*[email protected] you kidding me?"


He's got one more (or had a couple days ago) in the size smaller, if I knew for sure it would fit my wife I would buy it in a heartbeat!


----------

